#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  India has launched its Chandrayaan-2 to the moon.

## Bhavya

India's space agency Isro has successfully launched its Chandrayaan-2 into space and off to land on the lunar south pole side of the moon. The purpose of this mission is to explore water deposits in the moon that were confirmed by a previous mission. In Sanskrit, Chandrayaan means moon craft, through this mission India hopes to become a space superpower. Guys, let me know your opinions about Chandrayaan-2.

----------

